# SURPRISE



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I went to Agaway to get some goat and cat treats. But then I heard peeping. And I was like "Wait a second, Agaway doesn't usually have chicks until AFTER Easter...."

After wondering if I had completely skipped over Easter for a minute, I asked the guy. and he was like "Yup, and none are spoken for". And then, after a few moments of stunned silence, I was like. . .. . "Any Barred Plymouth?"

According to his stock sheet, there were five, so we go to catch them from the box (and it amused me at how much better I was at it than him). But there were definitely more than five. Still I had decided to get 5, so I stuck to it. At the last minute, another plymouth chick jumped out, and I just managed to catch her before she fell off the edge. So I decided she could come along to.

It was a total spontaneous buy, and I was a little worried how my dad would react. But we had been thinking to replenish our laying stock, so it made sense. Anyway, my dad wasn't upset, and he helped me set them up in the playroom away from the cats.

The best part is my mom is in coszumel visiting family and won't be back til saturday. SO I'm going to surprise her with six new baby chicks!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:leap: Congrats! I love little chickies!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I know u feel about the chirping pulling u in. my feed store got their chicks in last week but their straight run. I have to go see them even though I dont want straight run. I am getting more chicks but not sure what breed yet. I love little chicks they are so cute.


----------

